# ever clear



## dozer42 (Jan 11, 2007)

is everclear a effective way to make hash?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2007)

dozer42 said:
			
		

> is everclear a effective way to make hash?


*Yes i'm pretty sure you can use it to make hash oil.*


----------



## Hick (Jan 11, 2007)

Absolutely!...


----------



## dozer42 (Jan 11, 2007)

so i can just use the everclear in place of the iso. do it the same way? put in jar for a min, then strain through a coffee filter, evap the everclear and there i go?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2007)

dozer42 said:
			
		

> so i can just use the everclear in place of the iso. do it the same way? put in jar for a min, then strain through a coffee filter, evap the everclear and there i go?


*You got it mang.  *


----------



## night501 (Jan 11, 2007)

but everclear is more expencive isnt it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2007)

night501 said:
			
		

> but everclear is more expencive isnt it?


*It's way more expensive.  *


----------



## night501 (Jan 11, 2007)

so then why use it? its just going to evaporate anyway wouldnt it be a better idea to just stick with iso?


----------



## cdblop (Jan 11, 2007)

butane is the way to go


----------



## night501 (Jan 11, 2007)

im a little skittish about that.
i have a wood burner always going in the winter.


----------



## cdblop (Jan 11, 2007)

get a shallow dish and a pot, boil water in the pot bring it outside into a well ventalted area, put the dish into the bot so its heated by the water/steam but does not overflow into the dish,  take a pipe cap one side and make a hole for a nozle fill it with bud(not busted) place a coffee filter over the other side(open side) tape it on tight then spray the butane through the pipe into the dish use about 300ml per 1/2 oz it will evap quickly after there isnt much visible butane in the dish hold a lighter or torch over the bubbles to get the gas out(it will flame up so be carefull) after you can bring it inside and boil water again put it back in the water and stir while it is warm... end product will look a hard peice of jolly rancher candy


----------



## dozer42 (Jan 11, 2007)

i have tried the butain before but i didnt like the results. i made a pvc pipe with 2 ends on it. one end had 5-6 holes and the other end one hole to fit butain container. sprayed butain through the pvc and collected the liquid that came through. then set up a fan to blow over the plate. then used a lighter to warm it up and get rid of rest of butain. we ended up with nice amber looking stuff. but when we smoked it, it was super harsh. we tried it on a cig and also taking knife hits. this **** hurt my lungs so bad that i only tried it twice.

is there something that i did wrong to make it so harsh? or is all hash oil kind of harsh and i just need to deal with it?


----------



## cdblop (Jan 11, 2007)

yea you need a filter, and need to use the method i mentioned it will turn out nice  heat it out with boilin/very hot steamy water outside till it doesnt bubble anymore and no visible butaine, use lighter on the remainin bubbles if there are any should flame if so, bring inside do the same thing again but stiring it this time with a pin or whatever


----------



## dozer42 (Jan 11, 2007)

sorry forgot to mention that i did use a coffee filter on the end that had all the holes. so all that i ended up with was pure liquid. we did have it in a small container, which we heated up and stir around. we seen the bubbles poping and what not, but the stuff was just so harsh. 

what kind of butain do you use? i beleave we used the stuff that is made for cleaning casset tapes. it said like 99% butain. is that the right stuff or do you use the stuff you fill your lighters up with? is there any left over stuff from the butain that is bad for me


----------



## Bojok (Jan 11, 2007)

An easy way to make hash is to kief out your shake, leaf clippings or buds in the method explained in this thread. You can always press the dust in a plastic bag later if you want it to look like a hash ball........

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6694&highlight=silk+screen

Hope this helps...........:bong1: :bong: :bongin:


----------



## cdblop (Jan 11, 2007)

the coffee filter and the 2nd heating with boilin water for a few to 10 mins and stirring is crucial in gettin the best oil you can, and not triming the buds... i use unilight some times for lighters 300mil for every 1/2oz... once youve done this method correctly it will be hard to go back to buds again... i ussualy run most my smoke through then vaperize it, very easy on the lungs and you get soooooooo high


----------

